# 그리워하다, 그립다, 그리다



## jungjishi

I looked up these very three words: *그리워하다, 그립다, 그리다* in dictionary and they all mean: miss, long for. Can these words be used and interchanged in a same sentence? And can First-person singular, second-person singular and third-person singular do use them all? Can you explain for me?​


----------



## Rance

They basically means same thing, but there is one major difference.

- 그리워하다, 그리다 are 동사.
- 그립다 is 형용사

Case I:동사)
그는 그리워한다. He is showing action/behavior of missing something or someone.
As such actions/behaviors are visible/noticeable by others, subject can be any.

A는 말했다," B는 그리워한다" is possible.

Case II:형용사)
그(녀)는 그립다. This describes his(her) inner feelings about missing someone/something.
You'd often see such expression in 3rd omnipotent novel where author knows(or creates) the feelings of his characters.
Hence usually third person. I can't confirm on second person, but probably depends on type of novel?

But you wouldn't use in conversations unless you are a mind reader.
Well one exception is when you are describing your own feelings.. ^^;
So it's mostly used in first person in conversation.

A는 말했다," B는 그립다" (x)
A는 말했다," B는 그립다한다" (o) Here A is merely relaying, not describing, what B told about his feelings.
A는 말했다," 오늘따라 왠지 그립네..." (o) Subject knows his/her own feelings and describes them.

그리다(to miss) is derived from 그리다(to draw). As they are spelled same, 그리워하다 is more often used than 그리다 possibly to avoid confusion unless used in context where it's clear what it means.


----------



## jungjishi

Thanks very much for your explanations.


----------



## bonbon2023

jungjishi said:


> I looked up these very three words: *그리워하다, 그립다, 그리다* in dictionary and they all mean: miss, long for. Can these words be used and interchanged in a same sentence? And can First-person singular, second-person singular and third-person singular do use them all? Can you explain for me?​


(1) I think so. The example sentence would be needed.
(2) They can be used as a 서술어 if the subject is first person singular, second-person, or third-person. 
그리워하다 is complex-word. The remainder are simple-word.


----------

